
Hong Kong Cabinet member floats internet curbs to contain unrest - eznoonze
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/10/07/asia-pacific/hong-kong-cabinet-member-floats-internet-curbs-contain-unrest
======
XPKBandMaidCzun
Protesters, upset the demands still aren't met, are pointing laser pointers at
the PLA military barracks: [https://www.scmp.com/video/hong-
kong/3031833/china-military-...](https://www.scmp.com/video/hong-
kong/3031833/china-military-issues-warning-and-taxi-rams-crowd-tense-third-
day-protests)

Carrie Lam and the HK Cabinet should propose meeting the 5 demands. To
reiterate:

1 Full withdrawal of the extradition bill (format withdrawal almost completed)

2 A commission of inquiry into alleged police brutality

3 Retracting the classification of protesters as “rioters”

4 Amnesty for arrested protesters

5 Dual universal suffrage, meaning for both the Legislative Council and the
Chief Executive

Apparently, some protesters feel they have no other outlet left than to
surround the barracks in Kowloon. Nothing will come of it hopefully, the
momentum toward universal suffrage feels so intense, I wonder if Macau will be
swept in too before long.

